# HB 5532 HAS BEEN VETOED.



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

A bill that would have lifted the requirement that morel mushrooms picked in the wild for sale to food establishments undergoing individual inspection by an approved mushroom identification expert was vetoed Thursday by Governor Rick Snyder.
Mr. Snyder said HB 5532 raised concerns over food safety. "It is important that wild mushrooms entering our food supply meet the same high safety standards as other products and ingredients," Mr. Snyder said in his veto message.

Mr. Snyder said there has been an increase in poisonings in Michigan related to morels, which prompted a formal certification course to be developed in 2015 to ensure that those picking wild mushrooms to sell to food businesses could identify safe vs. toxic mushrooms.

Mr. Snyder also said the bill was vague, using the lay term "morel" instead of the particular organisms, which he said is the Morchella species.

Rep. Triston Cole (R-Mancelona) said he was "profoundly disappointed" with Mr. Snyder's veto. He said the bill originated after some restaurant owners and morel pickers in his district said the rule for expert inspection created a hardship. Mr. Cole said the increased poisonings have occurred as a result of people picking mushrooms - not just morels - and eating them, not from mushrooms sold to food establishments. "As far as I can tell, there have been no poisonings among the 12,000 food establishments in the state of Michigan," he said. "In my mind, I don't want to say it was untruthful, but it was a gray area on the poisoning issue."

Mr. Cole said he has complete confidence in chefs to prepare food properly. "Buying and selling morel mushrooms is something that's happened for generations and now big government is getting in the way again," he said.

He called the veto a result of a flawed administrative rules process. "I feel that as legislators our ability is very limited to make a difference in lot of these regulations because they bypass the legislative process therefore bypassing the voice of our constituents when they have a problem," he said, saying reform of the administrative rules process is one of his top priorities for the upcoming term.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Could it be that some people just can't tolerate morels if that were the case inspections will do nothing .I have a relative that gets sick on them .


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Thirty pointer said:


> Could it be that some people just can't tolerate morels if that were the case inspections will do nothing .I have a relative that gets sick on them .


That would be terrible.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I can't believe that jack ass is still in office, let alone alive ! He has no idea what he's talking about. Based on his Asinine knowledge and comment, he better start banning milk, eggs, peanuts, chicken, pork and just about every other food group too. There are no POISONINGS from the group Morchella........or Verpa , for that matter. They are an Allergic Reaction, no different then a reaction to milk products.
As far as that Class that makes you an expert mushroom id'er....... it's also a joke. A 1 day, 6 to 8 hr. class does not make you an expert, even if it was based on Morchella alone. There are over 25 species of just morels. This is just another way for Government to get their greedy, stinky little mitts on your hard earned money, and give you a useless piece of paper in return.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I can't believe that jack ass is still in office, let alone alive ! He has no idea what he's talking about. Based on his Asinine knowledge and comment, he better start banning milk, eggs, peanuts, chicken, pork and just about every other food group too. There are no POISONINGS from the group Morchella........or Verpa , for that matter. They are an Allergic Reaction, no different then a reaction to milk products.
> As far as that Class that makes you an expert mushroom id'er....... it's also a joke. A 1 day, 6 to 8 hr. class does not make you an expert, even if it was based on Morchella alone. There are over 25 species of just morels. This is just another way for Government to get their greedy, stinky little mitts on your hard earned money, and give you a useless piece of paper in return.


Oh, he's still there all right.

Nice pic!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Now I'm getting spring fever and have only been ice fishing 3 times .Yum.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Can someone post what the current law requires or better yet a link?


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Thirty pointer said:


> Could it be that some people just can't tolerate morels if that were the case inspections will do nothing .I have a relative that gets sick on them .


I can eat a lot of morals....couple bites of puff balls and I will have clean plumbing the next day....lol

Hard for me to think of much good Snyder has done....but he has cost me a lot of money.....


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Can someone post what the current law requires or better yet a link?


https://www.michigan.gov/documents/mdard/MI_Modified_2009_Food_Code_396675_7.pdf

*Michigan Modified Food Code*

3-201.16 Wild Mushrooms.
(A) Except as specified in ¶ (B) of this section, mushroom species picked in the wild shall be obtained from sources where each mushroom is individually inspected and found to be safe by an APPROVED mushroom identification expert.
(B) This section does not apply to:
(1) Cultivated wild mushroom species that are grown, harvested, and processed in an operation that is regulated by the FOOD regulatory agency that has jurisdiction over the operation; or
(2) Wild mushroom species if they are in packaged form and are the product of a FOOD PROCESSING PLANT that is regulated by the FOOD regulatory agency that has jurisdiction over the plant.



*Midwest American Mycological Information*

*MAMI Workshops
Wild Mushroom Foraging Certification Programs*
http://www.midwestmycology.org/Workshops/Workshops.html




This is the MDARD posting for the classes held in Spring of 2016.

*MICHIGAN ANNOUNCES NEW WILD-FORAGED MUSHROOM HARVESTING CERTIFICATION PROGRAM*
http://www.michigan.gov/som/0,4669,7-192-29701-350844--,00.html

*Wild Mushroom Foraging Certification Programs Scheduled for Spring*
http://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125-1572_3628-379485--,00.html


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I can't believe that jack ass is still in office, let alone alive ! He has no idea what he's talking about. Based on his Asinine knowledge and comment, he better start banning milk, eggs, peanuts, chicken, pork and just about every other food group too. There are no POISONINGS from the group Morchella........or Verpa , for that matter. They are an Allergic Reaction, no different then a reaction to milk products.
> As far as that Class that makes you an expert mushroom id'er....... it's also a joke. A 1 day, 6 to 8 hr. class does not make you an expert, even if it was based on Morchella alone. There are over 25 species of just morels. This is just another way for Government to get their greedy, stinky little mitts on your hard earned money, and give you a useless piece of paper in return.


I would say that a person who has a reaction of sorts to edible mushrooms has an intolerance to mushrooms as opposed to an allergic reaction. They do not need to use an EpiPen after eating mushrooms like a person allergic to peanuts or shellfish would have to.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

petronius said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/mdard/MI_Modified_2009_Food_Code_396675_7.pdf
> 
> *Michigan Modified Food Code*
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

petronius said:


> I would say that a person who has a reaction of sorts to edible mushrooms has an intolerance to mushrooms as opposed to an allergic reaction. They do not need to use an EpiPen after eating mushrooms like a person allergic to peanuts or shellfish would have to.


 Not here. I can eat all kinds of mushrooms with no problem. Verps though? I'm half dead after eating just one. Feels like I'm going into labor and sick as a dog. One of the resident "experts" here sent me some "morels". Unfortunately I trusted him based on his postings and apparent expertise and just chopped them up without checking them. Bad idea!!! I was sick for 2 days and almost went to the ER. Given that, I'm kinda in favor of some sort of regulation for mushrooms going into restaurants where people don't have the luxury of an opportunity to inspect them, and I surely wouldn't trust generic "Mr. Chef" or business owner.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Not here. I can eat all kinds of mushrooms with no problem. Verps though? I'm half dead after eating just one. Feels like I'm going into labor and sick as a dog. One of the resident "experts" here sent me some "morels". Unfortunately I trusted him based on his postings and apparent expertise and just chopped them up without checking them. Bad idea!!! I was sick for 2 days and almost went to the ER. Given that, I'm kinda in favor of some sort of regulation for mushrooms going into restaurants where people don't have the luxury of an opportunity to inspect them, and I surely wouldn't trust generic "Mr. Chef" or business owner.


The sourced locally thing is really catching on. I guess this is just one of the risks associated with it.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nostromo said:


>


Great comments! But none of this ruin my life in any way. Mushroom Jack had a good reply.

Nostromo, that is a picture of the year award winner if I ever saw one! Love that grin, pretty much how I feel when I see something like that! Watch out for those ticks though!

In less than 3 months I should be into the black morels downstate here.....WX permitting that is :woohoo1:


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Nastromo, were you at one of the Hootenanny's, Shroomaplooza, Wild Food Fandango, Lobster Mushroom Jamboree or another one of Mike Kempenich's Mushroom Hunts ?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Uh no. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I just thought I saw that picture posted from one of his Morel Hunts. Mike opened up a Wild Mushroom Growing Company / Store in Minnesota, where he holds the hunts . I'm seriously considering going to the Chanterelle Hunt. I'll have more information on it soon.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Nastromo, were you at one of the Hootenanny's, Shroomaplooza, Wild Food Fandango, Lobster Mushroom Jamboree or another one of Mike Kempenich's Mushroom Hunts ?


I went to Mike Kempenich's Linkedin site. Near the top of the page is a link to the Mikeology store. I clicked on that and it took me to another page. Again I cicked on a link for the Mikeology Store. It took me to a fake Microsoft page with a warning message that about my computer having a virus and I needed to call a "Microsoft" number because all of my info was compromised.

Another link took me to a site that had nothing for his site.

I had to shut my computer down and start it back up because the fake site would not let me get out without clicking OK.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

petronius said:


> I went to Mike Kempenich's Linkedin site. Near the top of the page is a link to the Mikeology store. I clicked on that and it took me to another page. Again I cicked on a link for the Mikeology Store. It took me to a fake Microsoft page with a warning message that about my computer having a virus and I needed to call a "Microsoft" number because all of my info was compromised.
> 
> Another link took me to a site that had nothing for his site.
> 
> I had to shut my computer down and start it back up because the fake site would not let me get out without clicking OK.


Damn, I hate that.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I just thought I saw that picture posted from one of his Morel Hunts. Mike opened up a Wild Mushroom Growing Company / Store in Minnesota, where he holds the hunts . I'm seriously considering going to the Chanterelle Hunt. I'll have more information on it soon.


That pic was compliments of Google images. I just added it to the post because I thought it was pretty darn good.


----------

